# KDE4 Desktop anzeigen / Show Desktop Widget und GTK in KDE

## Phils3r

Hallo liebe Gentoo Gemeinde. Ich hab mich vor kurzem erfolreich Gentoo installiert. Ich denke es sind zwei simple Lösungen zu zwei eigentlich simplen Fragen.

Ich bekomm auf meinem KDE Desktop kein "Show Desktop" Widget. Es ist weder in den Widgets, noch ist es schon im Panel vorhanden. Bei der Widget Suche finde ich auch nix. 

Das Paket "kdeplasma-addons" ist auch installiert. Leider hat sich durch dieses Paket auch nichts verändert. Es sind auch keine anderen Widgets hinzugefügt worden.

Was kann ich hier beachten bzw. muss ich noch eine cfg Datei editieren?

Nun zu meiner zwieten Frage. Ich hab den "Erst lesen, dann posten" Thread gelesen, dennoch will stell ich zwei Fragen in einem Thread, da das nicht wirklich schwerwiegende Fragen sind, und denk ich einfach zu lösen.

Ich krieg keine vernünftige GTK Unterstützung in KDE hin. Ich hab auch die nötigen Pakete für die GTK Unterstützung in den "System Config"s kompiliert:

```
*  x11-themes/gtk-engines-qtcurve

      Latest version available: 0.69.2

      Latest version installed: 0.69.2

      Size of files: 118 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=40492

      Description:   A set of widget styles for GTK2 based apps, also available for KDE3 and Qt4

      License:       GPL-2

*  x11-themes/qtcurve-qt4

      Latest version available: 0.69.2

      Latest version installed: 0.69.2

      Size of files: 167 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=40492

      Description:   A set of widget styles for Qt4 based apps, also available for KDE3 and GTK2

      License:       GPL-2
```

Leider taucht weder der Menupunkt in den KDE "System Configs" auf noch ändert sich was am aussehen. 

Ich benutze ein AMD64 System mit Genkernel. 

Als Meta Paket hab ich das Paket "kdebase-meta" installiert.

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen, denn mit Google hab ich nichts vernünftiges gefunden.

----------

## franzf

Hallo erstmal im Forum!

 *Phils3r wrote:*   

> Was kann ich hier beachten bzw. muss ich noch eine cfg Datei editieren?

 

"kde-Paket installiert, taucht aber nicht auf" ist meistens ein Fall für

```
$ kbuildsycoca4
```

Als User.

 *Quote:*   

> Ich krieg keine vernünftige GTK Unterstützung in KDE hin. Ich hab auch die nötigen Pakete für die GTK Unterstützung in den "System Config"s kompiliert:

 

Was genau erwartest du dir davon? Was verstehst du unter "vernünftige GTK Unterstützung"?

gtk-engines-qtcurve und qtcurve-qt4 sind einfach mal styles für qt4 resp. gtk.

QtCurve sollte eigentlich schon in den Style unter systemsettings auftauchen. Falls nicht siehe oben  :Wink: 

Um das gtk-theme zu ändern verwende ich

```
* x11-themes/gtk-theme-switch

    gentoo:                  2.0.0_rc2-r2 {:2}

    installed:               2.0.0_rc2-r2* {:2}

    Description:             Application for easy change of GTK-Themes

    Homepage:                http://www.muhri.net/nav.php3?node=gts
```

Hoffe das bringt dich einen Schritt weiter  :Smile: 

----------

## astaecker

Mit kde-misc/kcm_gtk taucht ein Eintrag "GTK-Stile und Schriftarten" in den Systemeinstellungen unter "Erscheinungsbild" auf. Dort kann man dann einen GTK Theme auswählen. Ich habe  x11-themes/oxygen-molecule installiert.

----------

## Phils3r

@Franzf: Ich hab mit GTK Unterstützung gemeint, dass der GTK Theme QTCurve geladen wird, und in den System Settings das Feld, erscheint wie arlsair beschrieben hat. Das P

Die beiden Vorschläge haben funktioniert. Das Paket von arlsair hab ich installiert. Das war genau, dass was ich wollte. Und der Befehl hat auch die gewünscht Wirkung gebracht. Ich kannte den Befehl noch nicht. Hab davor eigentlich so gut wie nur GNome benutzt. Jetzt funkioniert alles so wie ichs wollte. Danke nochmal euch beiden.  :Wink: J

----------

